# Review: 66 Tubas by 8dio.



## bfreepro (Oct 12, 2018)

_Thanks to those who participated in the poll! The poll is still open here https://vi-control.net/community/threads/review-8dios-century-brass-ensemble.75616/ so feel free to chime in!_

*66 Tubas:*​"The Verdict: 7.25/10. *This is a very niche library and truly provides a sound you absolutely cannot get anywhere else, and I give 8dio serious props for that*. I can definitely see it being used for modern epic tracks and trailer work, but anything that requires a more focused sound would best stick to more traditional ensemble sizes. *In terms of being used in my own work, I see it having definite potential as a layering tool for massive low end, but not much else."*

Full review: 

https://www.bfreemusic.com/news/2018/10/12/review-8dio-legion-series-66-tubas


----------



## bfreepro (Oct 12, 2018)

Patch walkthru here!


----------

